
Mark Cuban’s tips for eventual winner of the $1.4B (or more) Powerball jackpot - gerrys0
http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2016/01/mark-cubans-tips-for-eventual-winner-of-the-1-4-billion-or-more-powerball-jackpot.html/
======
AstroJetson
Cuban “It’s OK to spend 2 dollars for entertainment value,” he said via email.
“If you have 10 dollars go to a Mavs game.”

Based on prices, my $10 won't cover parking, much less seeing a game. So we
spent the $10 on Powerball and talked about how we would open up Makerspaces
in a 3 hour radius from Philly. Lots of 10,000 sqft spaces we can outfit and
keep running with $670 million in after tax dollars.

We decided to build metal, wood, fabric, electronic and music "pods". Each
space would have primary pod (ie metal) that are decked out, with two smaller
pods. Group them in 15 mile clusters, so that you are "close" to all types of
of the spaces. So you might have a metal one in your town, but 15 miles from a
wood and electronics primary pods.

It was a fun time, always good to have dreams. We got our $10 worth.

~~~
yid
Sounds like top-notch facilities. They'd still be finite though, so how would
you decide who gets to use them in order to maximize, say, societal benefit?
(Edit: I say top-notch, because you'd presumably simultaneously want universal
access and the best talent to work on it?)

~~~
AstroJetson
I don't think that will be a problem to start. We talked that we would still
need to advertise to get people in.

Since I don't have a clue who could "maximize societal benefit" it would be
first come first serve. For the last decade I've been working with Middle and
High School students I've been blown away by their creativity. And then there
is that 70 year old woman that makes those great metal sculptures. How do you
choose?

------
gct
"Don't take the lump sum"? Yeah the pittance return the government will give
you is a lot better use for that money...

